# Bachmann EMD SD45 or Atlas S2 with sound



## SteamQLD87 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello everyone,

After getting a MRC Model Power 4-6-2 Pacific with DCC sound.
I've been interested in purchasing a RTR Diesel loco with DCC Sound as well.

However I'm not sure what I should buy.

I'd like the SD45 as it's a mix traffic mainline locomotive. (Can be used on both Freight and passenger services duties)
But I read that they are having problems.

Should I still try to buy a SD45 or am I better off with the Atlas S2.
Which so far sounds (no pun intended) like a more reliable runner, even if I will use it for unrealistic services like mainline passanger.

Or is there something different available?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm unclear what you're referring to here. Are the locos you're thinking of buying Mantua or another make? Who are having problems?

I have a Bachmann S4 which I have fitted with a Tsunami and I'm very pleased with it. You can buy this with sound in their 'Sound value' range and I think it represents excellent value for money. It runs just as well as my Athearn Genesis. I think they do a SD 40 as well.

Sorry, just realised you are in the N section, please ignore my comments! Must learn to read more carefully. I also have some N diesels and I have to say my experiences with sound in them haven't been good. I put a Digitrax in a Kato SD40 and it was less than impressive. I even changed the speaker to much larger one but it was still the same. Haven't heard the Mantua ones.


----------



## spookshow (Jun 5, 2015)

I would avoid the Bachmann SD45. I purchased two of them and wound up returning both due to problems with them constantly stalling out. Others have reported similar experiences.

The Atlas S2 is a terrific locomotive. Broadway Ltd also makes a very nice line of sound-equipped diesels. 

Cheers,
-Mark


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I agree with Mark, the Atlas S2 is a great running and sounding loco.
I am surprised that no one has figured out why the new Bachmann SD45 has the stalling problem. If the price goes low enough, Super Sale I may purchase one and find out why they stall.


----------



## spookshow (Jun 5, 2015)

rrjim1 said:


> I am surprised that no one has figured out why the new Bachmann SD45 has the stalling problem.


It's a big mystery to me. I addressed all of the usual suspects (wheels, wipers, chassis contacts, etc), but no luck. The decoder is a new one (designed specifically for the SD45), so my suspicion is that the problems start there. In any case, I do plan on trying one from the next shipment to see if anything has changed.

Cheers,
-Mark


----------



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)

Having ordered an SD45 I paid close attention to all the hubbub regarding the problems with the Bachmann loco. It arrived the last week in December. The Rio Grande SD45 I received has not had the stalling problems I have read about. Forward, backward, through turnouts, I haven't been able to reproduce the stalling problems others have had. It has about 12 hours on it now and still runs fine. I wonder if the problems got figured out since the unit I received runs and sounds great. Mine runs on Kato Unitrack that I have gleamed and the track is quite clean. The sound it typical for my other N scale locos. I am relieved and happy since it is a looker too. 

Spookshow, I read about your two duds and look forward to hear if you get a Rio Grande version and how it performs for you. Love your website btw. Thanks for your work and contributions.


----------



## SteamQLD87 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks, for the advice.
I've been trying my best to find decent review on the SD45.

Mr Spookshow's seems to be the only one I can find.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

The SD45 wasn't a mixed duty loco........they were freight locos. I doubt the S2's did much passenger duty either. You didn't mention what era you are doing (if any) but to go with your Pacific, I'd say transition era and with that in mind, Intermountain has some nice F7 locos due out soon with DCC/sound. IM F units are good runners and great pullers. The main issue is they aren't available now. http://blwnscale.com/im-f7.htm


----------



## SteamQLD87 (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry to go off topic, but to answer MrLdave.
I'm still trying to decide what era or even country my new layout will be, I only just ordered more Kato unitrack yesterday.
My currently one is Thomas themed, and although I love it, I really want to rebuild due to the extremely tight radiuses my Father did with the flexi-track over 15 years ago.

I would have liked to have gone down the british route, but no one sells RTR with sound.
And custom ones are WAY out of my budget range.
(I've bought 5inch gauge rolling stock which is cheaper!)

I have heard that MRC are also selling F7 but no news on release either.
So I decided to get what I can get so long as it's runs decently. (I'm still new to DCC)

Anyway my mistake on the SD45's duties, I just thought they did passneger trains as well since I saw a picture one one. (Or at least I thought I did)


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

If your not modeling a specific railroad then it's your railroad and you can do anything with it. 
Pulling passenger cars with a SD45 would look cool, IMO. I live real close to a railroad that uses a Alco S2 to pull passenger cars all the time. If you model a modern short line then possibilities are end less.


----------



## spookshow (Jun 5, 2015)

Project Galileo said:


> Spookshow, I read about your two duds and look forward to hear if you get a Rio Grande version and how it performs for you. Love your website btw. Thanks for your work and contributions.


The Rio Grande SD45's haven't shown up at BLW yet, so still waiting. Glad to hear that yours is running well though, maybe there's hope after all.

Cheers,
-Mark


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

spookshow said:


> The Rio Grande SD45's haven't shown up at BLW yet, so still waiting. Glad to hear that yours is running well though, maybe there's hope after all.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Mark


Mark:

My Bachmann DSD45 ATSF #5320 which I purchased when they first came out is still running perfectly. Am waiting for a Rio Grande SD45 at BLW.

Having fun with it.......


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Steam........there were a few SDP45s built (the P for passenger) as well as SDP40s which might be what you saw. It's also possible an SD45 did an emergency fill-in, but passenger cars usually require either steam or electric power from the loco(s).....the SDPs had steam generators for that purpose. EMD E and F locos could be equipped with steam generators, and GP7s and 9s saw passenger duty as well. The passenger units can usually be distinguished by the Air Tanks being mounted on the top of the long hood rather than under the loco by the fuel tank. This allowed a water tank to be mounted with the fuel tank for the steam generator. Most early Alcos (RS1,2,3) could be equipped this way as well. Railroads also sometimes had steam generator cars so if they needed to use a non-equipped loco in an emergency or needed extra steam (like in below zero weather) they could provide steam from the generator car.

A lot of tourist RRs pull passenger cars with all sorts of locos. And railroads sometimes had "branchline" passenger cars that were designed to run in trains with freight cars and frequently had kerosene lamps and wood/coal stoves for heat. 

Your problem is Freight/passenger engines with DCC/Sound are still few and far between.


----------

